# Basement BAR Plans



## Boomer313

Does anyone have any plans or pictures they can share, or know of websites that have free plans to build a basement bar? 
I am building out my basement and want to put in a wet back bar, and an "L" bar in front of that. Any plans or pictures are appriciated.

Boomer313


----------



## ponch37300

That's funny i was going to post this yesterday but i got busy! I did alot of searching online but only found pictures of finished bars which was nice for ideas. I am interested on how to do the framing for the overhang on the top and how to finish it. I found a video on how to do the resin top and that seems pretty easy. Hopefully someone can inlighten us on how to do this. Pics of the building process would be great.


----------



## bradnailer

If you aren't a wood worker, one of the easiest ways to accomplish what you want is to purchase premade cabinets from your local home center, then put on whatever top you prefer. The premade cabinets will already have doors, shelves and drawers. For the top, if you are going to tile it, go with a sheet of 3/4" exterior grade plywood then cover that with cement backer board. If you want a different look on the front, say for example, oak, you can face the premade cabinets with 1/4" oak plywood and put some trim pieces on it (like in a picture frame pattern) to spruce it up some then trim out the top with 1x oak.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Sorry no plans. Fairly simple design though. Travertine tile,travertine counter top, granite bar top, and cast concrete supports and foot rests.


----------



## ponch37300

That's a nice tiled bar. I'm going to be doing a wood one for cost reasons. Just wondering how to frame it for the shelfs and what not, you use 2x4s or just plywood?


----------



## bradnailer

Normally, if I am framing a bar, I'll frame the toe kick area with 2x4's with a few cross braces then frame the rest with 2x2's especially if I'm going to use sheet goods for the exterior. 

The pictures aren't very good, but here's a couple of photos of a bar I made for my son in law. The case is made from some scrap mahogany panelling and trim pieces a friend of mine gave me. He'd taken it off the walls from his den. Underneath the mahogany, the bar is framed with 2x2's and sheathed with OSB. I did the sheathing since the panelling was only 1/4". The top is sports cards covered with about 20 coats of polyurethane. The wing sits on a support and acts as a gate to get behind the bar. My son in law is a sports fan of Texas teams thus the team logos in punched tin on the front and side.


----------



## Jeeper1970

The only place 2x4's belong is behind drywall. Use shelf standards and brackets for shelving.

Here's a nice, inexpensive wood faced bar wall I did. Attach inexpensive 1/2" plywood to the studs of your half wall and put the 1/4" bead board over that. Use 3/4" birch plywood ripped to 6" and 8" widths, 8" across the bottom, 6" across the top and verticals. Trim out with panel molding, use inexpensive shelf supports as corbels. The holes on the shelf supports were plugged after taking the picture, and look much better.


----------



## TuscolaMatt

Here's mine so far:










The complete project so far at: http://polarsoft.net/partybarn/bar.htm

It's framework is 2x4's - no reason >not< to use then - they're cheap and sturdy for building the rest around. I looked over several others on the web to determine how I wanted mine...


----------



## millsley

bradnailer said:


> Normally, if I am framing a bar, I'll frame the toe kick area with 2x4's with a few cross braces then frame the rest with 2x2's especially if I'm going to use sheet goods for the exterior.
> 
> The pictures aren't very good, but here's a couple of photos of a bar I made for my son in law. The case is made from some scrap mahogany panelling and trim pieces a friend of mine gave me. He'd taken it off the walls from his den. Underneath the mahogany, the bar is framed with 2x2's and sheathed with OSB. I did the sheathing since the panelling was only 1/4". The top is sports cards covered with about 20 coats of polyurethane. The wing sits on a support and acts as a gate to get behind the bar. My son in law is a sports fan of Texas teams thus the team logos in punched tin on the front and side.



i have been wanting to do this with hockey cards. did you have to laminate the cards first in case the colour ran? how is the colour on the cards holding up?


----------



## joparka

Bradnailer, I have a couple questions about the bar you made for your son-in-law. I really like the concept and want to do something very similar. Did you created the punched tin yourself of do you have a supplier (can you share the source)? You put 20 coats of poly over the trading cards, but what material did you use as a base under the trading cards?


----------

